# self cutter heat transfer paper machine



## kodoq (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi,

Im looking for a self cutter machine for heat transfer paper so i dont have to cut the paper before i print it on the shirt. does anyone know the machine like that?? and what is the best one?

Thank You!!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I think what you are looking for is a plotter that has a "contour cut" feature. There are a few different choices for this. The most popular being the Roland GX-24 and Graptec CE-5000. You will need to add registration marks to your graphics. These plotters will look for the reg marks with an optic eye and contour cut your graphic images. Be prepared to spend a few bucks, they sell in the range of $1400. to $2,000 
I went the less expensive route. I bought a USCutter Laserpoint 24 from ebay. It does not have an optic eye, but instead uses a mathmatical calculation method to cut from a cutting mask file and reg marks. It's made in China and imported and sold by USCutter. They range from $300. to $500. 
If you go the cheaper route, be careful. Support is limited, and the cutter won't last as long as a Roland or Graphtec.
It took me a while to learn the quirks about this plotter, but now I'm getting used to it.
Good Luck!


----------



## kodoq (Jun 2, 2007)

wow thank you! how much is the cutter?? do you need a special software to put a mark for cutting??

i just did my research about roland and LP.
roland gx-24 for $225 is it the one you told me about? http://www.coastalbusiness.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=68430

LP they have 2 types 1 for $100 and the other one with contour cutting feature for $420.\http://www.uscutter.com/search.asp?keyword=laserpoint+24&search.x=0&search.y=0&search=GO

which one should i go for self cut heat transfer paper?


Thank You!


----------

